# Speed Bows on 3D Course..need help.



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

My monster 7 shooting at 380gr arrow at about 320fps. If I shoot 40 yrd pin I'm in the ten on a mackenzie deer from 35 to 44. Using 30 yard pin I'm in the ten from 36 and below. This is all using OT2's simulation, which is very neat. I just got it and planning on using it a lot to game plan how I will approach situations on the course.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks, that is really good info there WhitBri...actually a Monster 7 is on my shopping list and hope to have one of those soon....thanks ....Dave would like to hear more speed bow experiences....


----------



## ashx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

Are there no speed limits on an IBO range?


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Generally about 1/2" per yard at 280 fps.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

ashx2 said:


> Are there no speed limits on an IBO range?


No speed limits in IBO, only 5gr. per inch


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Hopperton said:


> No speed limits in IBO, only 5gr. per inch


Is that 5 gr. per pound of draw weight......if less than 280 fps no weight limit...is that correct or not...Dave


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes sorry, 5gr per lb


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I dont know about the less then 280fps I have never been close enough to look. if you go to www.ibo.net they have all the rules listed for IBO.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Dave I can't say enough about my M7, fast, smooth draw for the speed and holds like a rock. I know some complain about the weight but I like heavy, heck I've got a 17oz weight on my b-stinger 12" on my M7 and just love the way it shoots. I'm shooting 31" draw 60lbs with the GT velocity 300s w/ 100 grain tips and it just loves them. Only had it shooting indoors out to 40, but have it stacking arrows, if you can't tell I'm pumped to get it out on the 3d range this summer.


----------



## catskinner (Jan 30, 2011)

A speed bow might help your score a little. If you are not confident in your ability to estimate the distance of your shot, you will continuously second guess yourself which leads to target panic. I think that if you spend a little time in the woods guessing the distance of random objects checking yourself with a rangefinder, you my friend, will notice a lot more tens on your scorecard regardless of what bow you shoot. Best of luck!


----------



## outdoorsdad4 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hopperton said:


> I dont know about the less then 280fps I have never been close enough to look. if you go to www.ibo.net they have all the rules listed for IBO.


IBO rules allow you to shoot an under weight arrow if you can not achieve 280fps with a 5gpp arrow.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Destroyer 340 shooting 330 fps. My twenty yard pin is very close to my thirty pin even with a long sight bar. I have not shot a whole bunch with this new set-up but that arrow barely drops out to thirty. I will keep you posted on what rings I stay in from misjudged yardages in the upcoming shoot next week.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

catskinner said:


> A speed bow might help your score a little. If you are not confident in your ability to estimate the distance of your shot, you will continuously second guess yourself which leads to target panic. I think that if you spend a little time in the woods guessing the distance of random objects checking yourself with a rangefinder, you my friend, will notice a lot more tens on your scorecard regardless of what bow you shoot. Best of luck!


If he shot a fast bow and worked on yardage he could beat the yardage guy with the slow bow.


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

Bad yardage with good form will always closer than bad form and good yardage.Regardless of speed.


----------



## catskinner (Jan 30, 2011)

I guess what I'm saying is if you don't work on your skill, you won't get any better. I wouldn't recommend going out and dropping a load of cash into a bow thinking that it is going to solve all of your problems. Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of the fast bows as well, but, He said in his post that he doesn't estimate yardage well. I agree that a speed bow has flatter trajectory and would be more forgiving, but he can remedy his problem without spending money.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

catskinner said:


> I guess what I'm saying is if you don't work on your skill, you won't get any better. I wouldn't recommend going out and dropping a load of cash into a bow thinking that it is going to solve all of your problems. Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of the fast bows as well, but, He said in his post that he doesn't estimate yardage well. I agree that a speed bow has flatter trajectory and would be more forgiving, but he can remedy his problem without spending money.


True. May make up a bit for being off a bit on yardage, but that's all. Bad form with a fast bow usually gets a fast miss and by a wider margin. And a fast bow isn't going to help a five yard error in yardage at the longer yardages of santioned shoots. General rule for either ASA or IBO, better have 35 yards down pat.... Those boys go after the X and 12 rings.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

> Bad yardage with good form will always closer than bad form and good yardage.Regardless of speed.
> 
> 
> > I totally agree with this post,the form is a major factor. I also think you better have both when you start shooting past 4o yds
> ...


you have to be comfortable with a certain yardage, for my class Ive been shooting I know when a target is pushing my max.(40yds) now i have to get comfortable with a longer yardage.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

For sure I need to practice yardage alot and not depend on a fast bow fix....maybe doing both would really help the game..huh???


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I changed from a c4 last year to a destroyer 340 this year. My scores are about them same indoors if not down a couple points. I seem to have worse bad shots. My bad shots are bad this year, where the c4 was a little more forgiving. My yardage is a little easier. I gained 35fps.


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

guys i shoot 271 fps and it don't matter learn how to add 3 yards if in doubt and learn to shoot the bow in your hands and your scores will go up i guarrantee it!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

nickel shooter5 said:


> I changed from a c4 last year to a destroyer 340 this year. My scores are about them same indoors if not down a couple points. I seem to have worse bad shots. My bad shots are bad this year, where the c4 was a little more forgiving. My yardage is a little easier. I gained 35fps.


Gaining 35 fps and yardage easier, now thats what I'm talking about......Dave


----------



## jhabraham (Jan 21, 2010)

WhitBri said:


> My monster 7 shooting at 380gr arrow at about 320fps. If I shoot 40 yrd pin I'm in the ten on a mackenzie deer from 35 to 44. Using 30 yard pin I'm in the ten from 36 and below. This is all using OT2's simulation, which is very neat. I just got it and planning on using it a lot to game plan how I will approach situations on the course.


This is misleading. You must be assuming that you are aiming at the top of the ten ring. If you aim at the center, you can only be off about 3 yards and keep it in the ten ring at 40 yards...even shooting 320. I have run the numbers in OT2, 25 fps is only worth 1 addtional yard on margin of error...aiming at the center of course.


----------



## jhabraham (Jan 21, 2010)

Take a look at these. Both were shot for 40 when acutal was 43. One at 295 fps and the other at 320 fps. Not much difference at all.


----------



## headhunter68 (Mar 26, 2010)

In almost every case, a 285 setup will be more forgiving and more accurate than a 330 setup. 

You can never miss'em fast enough to win........... got to be able to drill a 12 or 14 when the tournament is in the balance and that comes from calculating the number, having a setup that is dead nuts accurate and shoots where you're looking every time , then having the confidence to commit to the shot. 

If you are going to win, you can't have that occassional sideways arrow that misses the ten ring right or left and you don't know what happened


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

I know all you guys have done computer programs and are pretty technical, but me and a friend did a test one day after the triple crown where I misjudged a target by 4yds. and i couldn't believe I shot a 5 on that target.

We used our 40yd pin shooting 45yds my bow shooting 282fps my friends bow was shooting 310.

so we shot total of 10 arrows a piece, @ 282fps mine dropped and average of 9.5 inches, @ 310fps his dropped 4.5 inches. 

Just so all you know the speed will save you from getting a 5 and just give you an 8 for score which is a big deal, so practice your form and yardage.:wink:


----------



## headhunter68 (Mar 26, 2010)

Bigjim67 said:


> I know all you guys have done computer programs and are pretty technical, but me and a friend did a test one day after the triple crown where I misjudged a target by 4yds. and i couldn't believe I shot a 5 on that target.
> 
> We used our 40yd pin shooting 45yds my bow shooting 282fps my friends bow was shooting 310.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but that's not logical, given your "results" if he were shooting 340 the arow wouldn't drop at all, which is total BS. The laws of physics and arrow flight don't support your test results.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

headhunter68 said:


> Sorry, but that's not logical, given your "results" if he were shooting 340 the arow wouldn't drop at all, which is total BS. The laws of physics and arrow flight don't support your test results.


What is not logical about it they were shooting a target at a distance of 45yrds they were using thier 40yrd. pin, the arrows hit low like you would think, the slower bow hit lower than the faster bow giving the slower bow a 5 and the faster bow a 8 thats a 3 point swing.
of course both bow were not the same maybe the faster bow was alittle hot on his 40 yrd pin who knows there are a lot of variables knock point ,foc,fletching size all that plays in how far an arrow will carry.
Bottom line is know your equipment and how far your arrows will carry good form and most important try to get the correct yardage.LOL


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I totally agree with you there, and actually did all those same simulations when i was buying a new bow this year. Results were basically it makes a difference but not near as much as you would think, I was doing the simulation between my old set up at 275 fps and my new at 320fps with about the same arrow weight. I think i was gaining maybe two yards more in range for a miss judge to be in a ten. This is all of course if you can shoot the speed just as accurately as the slow, because the 1" or so in less drop doesn't matter if you miss the ten ring by 1" to the right.
After buying my M7 though I actually think it holds better and I shoot it better then my old q2xl, so it was a win win. But you look on the pro circuit and you don't see many omens or xlr8s so its obviously not all about speed, still have to be able to be accurate and judge range first because if you misjudge range you'll always be out of the 12 ring 



jhabraham said:


> Take a look at these. Both were shot for 40 when acutal was 43. One at 295 fps and the other at 320 fps. Not much difference at all.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

> Sorry, but that's not logical, given your "results" if he were shooting 340 the arow wouldn't drop at all, which is total BS. The laws of physics and arrow flight don't support your test results.


I was just giving some real life test results, i didn't go to a computer and put some numbers in and whala like a light came on! That's what a lot of engineers do, "well it looks good on paper" until they come out of their leather chair in to the real world and try it out maybe you should.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Bigjim67 said:


> I know all you guys have done computer programs and are pretty technical, but me and a friend did a test one day after the triple crown where I misjudged a target by 4yds. and i couldn't believe I shot a 5 on that target.
> 
> We used our 40yd pin shooting 45yds my bow shooting 282fps my friends bow was shooting 310.
> 
> ...


This is what I been wanting to hear...I know their making speed bows for some reason for 3ds and hunting....a good scenario here.....thanks so much........., a real hands on test here tells me speed bows shot with proper form can help you out if you arent the best judge of distance... 3 points is 3 points., I need every point I can get, this is why I posted, to find out if speed can help. I am listening to everyone posting on this thread, whether it be from such tests, personal experience, or just what it says on paper..thanks to everyone..Dave


----------



## headhunter68 (Mar 26, 2010)

rock77 said:


> What is not logical about it they were shooting a target at a distance of 45yrds they were using thier 40yrd. pin, the arrows hit low like you would think, the slower bow hit lower than the faster bow giving the slower bow a 5 and the faster bow a 8 thats a 3 point swing.
> of course both bow were not the same maybe the faster bow was alittle hot on his 40 yrd pin who knows there are a lot of variables knock point ,foc,fletching size all that plays in how far an arrow will carry.
> Bottom line is know your equipment and how far your arrows will carry good form and most important try to get the correct yardage.LOL


It's not logical that an arrow going 282 drops more than twice as much from 40 - 45 yards as an arrow going 310.

If you think you will see a huge difference like this in reality, you will not. Just trying to help the OP with the truth, not a bunch of hype and wishful thinking.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

headhunter68 said:


> It's not logical that an arrow going 282 drops more than twice as much from 40 - 45 yards as an arrow going 310.
> 
> If you think you will see a huge difference like this in reality, you will not. Just trying to help the OP with the truth, not a bunch of hype and wishful thinking.


Well I guess I will agree to disagree.
All I am trying to tell the OP is know what your set up does by shooting it not what a computer tells ya.


----------



## dave.frost (Sep 16, 2010)

Dave 2 Here is what I have found with my destroyer 350 at 320FPS. I went to shooting two pins 29, 40, that way I could see through the pins. With my 29 yard pin I hit 1 inch high at 20 and 2.2 inches low at 35. That’s a 3.2 inch difference IF I misjudge the distance by 15 yards. I have added 25 points to my 3D scores. The bad part of the whole deal is I cannot use the “I misjudge the distance” excuse.


----------



## 3-d man (Jan 23, 2006)

Here is my two cents, get off the computer and shoot your bow.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

....


3-d man said:


> Here is my two cents, get off the computer and shoot your bow.[yeh yeh just need some help with a little faster bow, if possible./QUOTE]


----------

